# Would you ever name one of your children after a sil. name?or derived from it?



## Feanor (Jan 24, 2002)

Luthien is nice for a girl.


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 24, 2002)

I would definately name my son 'Mormegil Smith', It's such a cool name. 

But seriously. Idril isn't a bad name either. Same with Varda.


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Jan 24, 2002)

One of my friend's neighbor's has a son named, Aragorn Peregrin. I don't think I could do that to one of my kids..... Luthien is a pretty name though.


----------



## fëanáro (Jan 24, 2002)

i dont know, there are lots of nice and cool names, im too careful with this kinda stuff.


----------



## Ancalagon (Jan 24, 2002)

I wonder if Ancalagon Junior would look good on a birth certificate? Better still; I wonder would my son like to have this as a name, then again he could have been one of Frank Zappas children and then where would he be!


----------



## Feanor (Jan 24, 2002)

I know some names I definitely (not definately) wouldn't use: Manwe, Mandos, Ulmo.

Girl: Luthien, Idril
Boy: Beren, 

Maybe a child's name is going too far. A car on the other hand...

I have a silver audi and I've already thought of a name: MITHRIL
Had: Eagle Talon - GWAIHIR


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 25, 2002)

Boy= Nethian, Orome, Maeglin
Girl= Luthien, Idril, Varda, Neinna, Neinal, 
Dere ar


----------



## Luthien (Jan 25, 2002)

This talk make me remember that in my country existed a guy who changed his name to Radical Sanson ¡¡¿?!!

Please, be careful with names, specially your sons names.


----------



## Brent (Jan 25, 2002)

Had a Boat called Vingilot once - Surprising how many people recognised the name, which is pretty obsure.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jan 29, 2002)

Obscure? Who could forget the name of the ship that travel's the sky each night, bringing light and hope to Middle-Earth via the Silmaril borne by Earendil?   

Seriously -- I think that Luthien Tinuviel is one of the fairest names that I have ever heard. I'd name any daughter of mine that if I had a wife who was at least slightly bonkers like me.


----------



## Talierin (Jan 29, 2002)

I know a girl named Arwyn!

I don't think I'd actually name my kid with a Tolkien name for the first name, but I'm not opposed to middle names. Though, Tiffany Tinuviel sounds really bad.... (not that I like the name Tiffany....)


----------



## Walter (Jan 29, 2002)

Actually I did it.... I named my son after the first name I encountered there...


...and Chris even likes his name!


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jan 29, 2002)

I most likely wouldn't name my kid with a Tolkien first name either, but "Luthien" sure is tempting.


----------



## Brent (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyaronumen _
> *Obscure? Who could forget the name of the ship that travel's the sky each night, bringing light and hope to Middle-Earth via the Silmaril borne by Earendil?
> 
> Seriously -- I think that Luthien Tinuviel is one of the fairest names that I have ever heard. I'd name any daughter of mine that if I had a wife who was at least slightly bonkers like me.  *



Easy Tommy Aikens from Bootle ! But seriously, yes Luthien Tinuviel is pretty good.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 31, 2002)

My son is named JRR, Jay for short.

Made you look!

Sam maybe, Rose definitely.
My oldest daughter's middle name is Rose. 
But I'm not much on odd names.
Life's tough enough without kids picking on you because your name is Finrod or Fingolfin....


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jan 31, 2002)

Yeah -- Finrod and Fingolfin might be considered odd... but I have discovered that kids will pick on almost any name that isn't theirs.


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Feb 3, 2002)

I want to name my son, when I have one, John Beren. I think that goes well with my last name of Spieles. Not really about Tolkien or anything, but I know a kid named Raisor Isreal Sharp..... Now if his parents weren't smokin something when hew was born I'd real surprised...


----------



## laura (Feb 4, 2002)

I've met a girl called Arwen and I must admit to considering Arwen for both my daughters, but in the end gave them different names (3 each, just in case they don't like their first names).


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 4, 2002)

Lord A, are you for real? Raisor Isreal Sharp? LOL! 

I always thought Lorien would be a lovely name for a girl. I would definitely name my kids with a Sil name, even if it was only a middle name. There are some beautiful names in that book. I quite like Indis and Melian as well. I haven't got any kids, but i suppose i could start with some pets...


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 8, 2002)

My real name is Torin and I always say that I was named after Thorin because dwarves are cool, but I guess I could also be named after Turin. Nothing to do with the Sil, but who likes the name Christopher Gollum? just wondering.


----------



## Elthir (Jul 19, 2020)

Maybe . . . *Sam, **Elanor, **Bill*

or *Ibrîniðilpathânezel *(Valarin name of Telperion)


----------



## Halasían (Jul 19, 2020)

Elthir said:


> Maybe . . . *Sam, **Elanor, **Bill*
> 
> or *Ibrîniðilpathânezel *(Valarin name of Telperion)


(Hey, It's not me necrocancing!)

Back in 2000 in the early days of the moviemaking, two people on the One Ring met when the very first trailer came out in the theaters. They got to know each other (literally and biblicly) and she got pregnant. They did marry in a Midsummer 2001 ceremony and for the Harvest Festival, *Luthien Tinuviel* was born.

I ran across one of them on facebook a year ago and she said their daughter went by 'Lu' or 'Lucy' through school. The young lady is now in university.

I always liked the name *Rían *and *Luthien*, and for sure *Turin* and *Isildur*, but don't think I'd name a child with them.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jul 19, 2020)

One of my kids is Sam. He once asked me if he was named after Master Gamgee. He wasn't, but it wouldn't be such a bad thing to be named after a brave and noble hobbit. 

I can't imagine naming any child Turin. It's almost like you're wishing them to fail.


----------



## Olorgando (Jul 19, 2020)

I have to think of Johnny Cash's song "Boy named Sue" here ... don't know if that's doing kids a favor ... 😳


----------



## Miguel (Jul 19, 2020)

Fingon is a nice name, i love it.

I don't know why but today i could not stop telling my nephew: _"To Mordor we will take you".. _you know just like in the Bakshi film.. _"Come back. come back!" 🤣_


----------



## Elthir (Jul 19, 2020)

I think* Rían* wouldn't (or needn't) necessarily be linked to Middle-earth.

And *Ibrîniðilpathânezel* could be altered/simplified to *Ibrin*


----------



## Keith Mathison (Jul 19, 2020)

Although not a Silmarillion name, I would happily name a daughter Éowyn.


----------



## Elthir (Jul 19, 2020)

Horse-joy!


----------



## Keith Mathison (Jul 19, 2020)

Elthir said:


> Horse-joy!


Indeed!


----------



## Olorgando (Jul 20, 2020)

Keith Mathison said:


> Elthir said:
> 
> 
> > Horse-joy!
> ...


Nitpick.
Or "horse-friend".


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jul 20, 2020)

Elthir said:


> And *Ibrîniðilpathânezel*


Yeah but it would get pretty old having to spell it to people all the time 😂


----------



## rollinstoned (Jul 31, 2020)

a thread from 2002? 

🧐


----------



## Elthir (Jul 31, 2020)

Some threads go ever on and on . . .


----------



## Elthir (Jul 31, 2020)

. . . out from the eggs where they began!


----------



## Halasían (Jul 31, 2020)

rollinstoned said:


> a thread from 2002?
> 
> 🧐



Yes, people were alive and on the internet in 2002.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Olorgando (Aug 1, 2020)

rollinstoned said:


> a thread from 2002?
> 
> 🧐


I believe the technical term is "necroposting" ...
... so beware the secret Saurons lurking here!


----------

